# Search the Lyrics Plugin Database on your own



## redhat (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure if many of you know this, but for those who dont, Search the Lyrics Plugin for WMP's large database on your own now!!

Use this search String to  search for the lyrics :
*www.lyricsplugin.com/wmplayer03/plugin/?artist=<Song Artist>&title=<Song Title>

Remember to use %20 to indicate a space char...


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

i already knew it,
BTW i used that plugin with WMP too


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 7, 2008)

Thnx For Posting


----------

